
Ask HN: How do you take notes? - kxh6
First of all what medium do you use (paper, one kind of software, etc)and second what do you write down?
Plain text seems to be pretty ineffective compared to mindmaps or scribbled arrows between bullet points, but I&#x27;d love to use vim
======
mel_helland
I just started using vim wiki and it's been great - totally revolutionized my
workflow! When I make my daily diary markdown file, I write down my TODO list
from yesterday, and add one for today... then I jot down some notes as I write
code or attend meetings (it's especially nice because I can pop into
hyperlinked references easily). Everything I do now feels way more organized,
efficient, etc.. 10/10 would recommend. Get started here:
[https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki](https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki)

------
Madeindjs
Markdown and plaintext files is really perfect. I start writing without
formating and then organize later.

Plaintext file is great to copy / paste snippet code (wich is more complicated
with handwriting notes ).

Finally for mindmap, Dot graph [1] does job

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_(graph_description_languag...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_\(graph_description_language\))

